# High Speed Meals For Quick Muscle Gain



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi folks

Well I just finished my first bodybuilding recipes ebook and here is what I want to do with it.

I'll post a link to the book here so everyone on this forum can have a copy of it before I start selling it.

Please note this is a draft copy and I may still have changes to make to it to get it just right.

It is a PDF document so you will have to right click and save target as. You may also have to increase the size to 100% when you have downloaded and opened it.

Please note I know I messed the formatting up in the ebook and I will be putting that right.

I will leave the link here for a week for everyone here to download and take a look at it. After that you will have to PM me here and I will send you the new download link.

Please do not share this link with anyone outside this forum please.

Now what I would like is your comments on the ebook and recipes, good and bad. Good comments may be used on my websites and constructive criticism will allow me to make needed changes to the eBook.

Ricky Allen

www.infobooks4u.com/174h51p/9uip7y/highspeedmealsforquickmusclegain.pdf


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks mate, downloaded and will give it a look over... did you want any constructive criticism?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice one mate, i downloaded it and will give it a read when i get home and let you know what I think


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

to be honest mate when you said you were going to do this before i thought it would never happen, because some new members come here say something then never come back but you have lol

just having a shower and will look at it too

reps for your time and effort mate


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks top mate!!

Thanks.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nice work fella!

just one dumb question for you.

i dont have a normal cup in my house so when you refer to 1/2 cup of beans or what not.... what volume is this?

(dont blame me - my gf buys feking weird cups and what not lol)


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

From what I've seen this is superb.thanks


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

errrr....sorry to be a moaning cnut...but....it's FULL of stir fries.... any other ideas?


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Needs more chilli.....


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far folks.

Yes I want you to tell me what is wrong with it so I can improve things.

This one is full of stir frys but as always I write more than one ebook on a particular subject.

Ricky


----------

